# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Schlaufen fahren

## Biber

ja ja ich wei schon xmal durchgerkaut und xmal gelesen, aber ich komme einfach nicht in die Schlaufen rein.  Habe mir alles Tipps auch durchgelesen sind auch ganz Sinnvoll und leuchten mir ein, praktisch sto ich da irgendwie an meine Grenzen.
Wenn ich (und zwar defenitiv) am gleiten bin und alles super luft komme ich immer noch nicht in die Schlaufen. Ich bin je nach Wind wirklich schnell unterwegs und hnge mich auch richtig ins Trapez. Wenn ich dann versuche mit den Fen etwas weiter nach hinten zu gehen, um in die Schlaufen zu fahren, dann klebt mir das Brett frmlich an den Fen.
Jedesmal kommt es dazu, da sich das Brett aufschaukelt und die Spitze hin und her tnzelt, das Ganze wir dann ziemlich schnell instabil, was kann ich dagegen tun.
Ohne Schlaufen gleite ich vllig stabil dahin

----------


## Hundertwasser

Versuch mal in die schlaufen zu rutschen, wenn du noch nicht voll im gleiten bist, ganz kurz davor. (Angaben ohne gewhr  :Happy:  )
Gru Till

----------


## max2air

kenn ich  :Smile: 

Mein Tipp ist die Base weiter nach vorne zu verschieben. So wird der Druckpunkt des Mastes weiter nach vorne versetzt und druckt automatisch den Bug mehr runter.

----------


## tigger1983

knntest auch probieren den Mastfu durch Gewichtsverlagerung zu belasten. Sobald du in die vordere Schlaufe schlpfst muss der Mastfu belastet sein, sonst hebt die Nase ab, und die kiste wird instabil.
Also speed aufnehmen, abfallen, dabei druck auf mastfu bringen und in die vordere schlaufe, und wenn der Speed konstant ist, den hinteren fu in die Schlaufe zeihen.

mfg

----------


## Biber

Das mit der Base leuchtet mir ein, hab ich natrlich versucht, aber irgendwie ist mir das Board wie an den Fem festgewachsen. Jedesmal wenn ich den vorderen Fu hochhebe, zieh ich das Brett quasi mit in die Richtung, in die ich den Fu heben will.
Wenn ich am gleiten bin, auch ohne Schlaufen ist alles super entspannt und habe alles (auer die Kurven) unter Kontrolle, bis ich mal wieder versuche in die Schlaufen zu kommen.
Ein Punkt ist mir jedoch noch aufgefallen, aus Angst vor Verletzungen habe ich die Schlaufen realti eng eingestellt, so da ich gerade so rein komme. Wenn die etwas weiter wren, knnte ich leichter hineinschlpfen, macht es hier Sinn die weiter zu stellen, kann es sein, da ich die Schlaufen zu eng fahre?

----------


## derzilp

versuchs doch einfach!^^

----------


## latte

hallo,
mach die schlaufen auf jeden fall weiter, dann stocherst du nicht so rum.
wenn`s dann mal klappt und alles routine ist, kannst du sie dir immernoch enger stellen.
gru latte

----------


## latte

hallo,
wenn du angleitest, oder schon im gleiten bist, stell den hinteren fu etwas ber die brettmitte um das anluven zu verhindern und dann schlupf schnell mit dem vorderen fu in die weitergestellte vordere schlaufe. so kannst du schon kontrolliert surfen. der hintere fu dann bei kontrollierter fahrt in die hintere nachziehen.
immer beim reinschlupfen darauf achten da du druck im segel hast und nicht allzuviel die luvkante belastest.
hang loose

----------


## Flo-Windsurfer

bARFU? KOMMST DU GANZ LEICHT IN DIE SCHLAUFEN 
BE BEI WENIGER WIND OHNE ZUGLEITEN IN DEN SCHLAUFEN ZU FAHREN
SO LERNST DU SCHLAUFEN UND SPTER DEN GECKO
WENN DU OHNE GLEITEN IN DEN SCHLAUFEN BIST UND FHRST WIRD ES DIR SAU LEICHT VORKOMMEN BEIM GLEITEN IN  DEN SCHLAUFEN ZU FAHREN 
ALLES KLAR

----------


## olli1111

Hi Biber!

Ich habe eine gute Nachricht fr Dich  :Smile: 
Jeder kommt in die Schlaufen und zwar ganz einfach.
Voraussetzung fr ein schnelles und lustiges Lernen: 60 - 70 Liter Restauftrieb.
Die meisten Leute wissen einfach nicht mehr, was fr sie die Knackpunkte waren, deshalb knnen sie es auch den Ablauf nicht beschreiben. Von meinen Freunden habe ich aber jeden in die Schlaufen gebracht, selbst scheinbar hoffnungslose Flle.
Solltest du ein solch groes Brett nicht haben, miete Dir eins fr 2-3 Stunden oder borg Dir eins - mglichst an einem Tag bei konstanten 2-3 Windstrken (sodass Du nicht zu viel, aber genug Druck im Segel hast), danach kannst du es auch auf Deinem.
Fahr auf Halbwindkurs (ganz wichtig und Kurs halten), hng Dein Gewicht an die Gabel so gut es geht. Stell dabei Dein hinteres Bein in die Brettmitte kurz vor die Schlaufen. Dann gehst Du mit deinem vorderen Bein hinter Dein "eigentlich hinteres" Bein und lsst dabei das Gewicht auch auf dem jetzt vorne, vor den Schlaufen stehenden Bein. Du wirst sehen, dass der zurckgesetzte Fu genau vor der Schlaufe steht (wo Du ja hinwillst) und Du kannst mit dieser Gewichtsverteilung ganz einfach in die vorderste Schlaufe (Das Gewicht beim Fu in die Schlaufe stellen nicht nach hinten verlagern sondern vorne lassen). Fahr so ein bischen und gewhne Dich daran, steck den Fu ein paar mal in die Schlaufe und setz ihn wieder raus. Jetzt bist Du soweit, dass du in der vordersten Schlaufe fahren kannst. (Allerdings wirst Du bei Gleitwind den Fu der vor den Schlaufen steht, dann wieder ganz normal hinter den anderen setzen, um den Segeldruck auszugleichen).

Der Einstieg in die hintere Schlaufe funktioniert analog dazu. Diesen bst du, ohne den vorderen Fu in der Schlaufe zu haben (klingt bescheuert, ist aber ganz einfach - auch hier bitte mglichst noch kein Gleitwind). Stelle Deinen vordern Fu zwischen die vorderen Schlaufen, hng Dein Gewicht zu gutem Teil an die Gabel, und leg den Rest auf den Fu zwischen den Schlaufen. Der dient wie vorher schon, nur als Standbein, damit du mit dem anderen Fu 'hantieren' kannst. Dann hebe den hinteren Fu an. Du wirst sehen, dass Du mit dem Gewicht an der Gabel und auf dem vorderen Fu, Deinen hinteren Fu relativ frei bewegen kannst. Stelle ihn zunchst kurz vor die hintere Schlaufe, setz ihn wieder nach vorne, stelle ihn dann mal zum probieren auf die Schlaufe (immer das Gewicht vorne lassen - das hintere Bein hngt nur rum, dient nicht zum aufsttzen).
Dadurch, dass Du Dich daran gewhnt hast, Dein Gewicht auf der Gabel und auf dem vorderen Fu zu lassen und dadurch, dass du den hinteren Fu frei bewegen kannst, wirst du amsiert sein, wieviel nher du der hinteren Schlaufe gekommen bist. Wahrscheinlich wirst du von Dir aus versuchen, ihn in die hintere Schlaufe zu stellen, was Dir auch gelingen wird, wenn Du Dein Gewicht da lsst, wo es ist: auf dem vorderen Fu und auf dem Gabelbaum. Auch hier wieder ein bischen hin und her probieren um Gefhl fr die Gewichtsverteilung zu bekommen.

Was lernst Du daraus? Der Kurs und die Gewichtsverteilung macht's. Das, was die meisten beim Einstieg in die Schlaufe zum Scheitern verurteilt, ist die Gewichtsverlagerung auf den hinteren Fu, kombiniert mit Zug AN der Gabel, statt Druck AUF die Gabel. Dieser Druck AUF die Gabel und damit auf den Mastfu ist auch spter noch sehr wichtig, da Du dadurch das Brett in der Angleitphase im flachen Winkel zur Wasseroberflche hltst und die Segelposition aufrecht und stabil. Dadurch gleitest Du auch schneller und auch bei weniger Wind an.

Zum Ernstfall (und so sieht es dann auch spter in der Praxis aus (inkl. Trapez)):
Wenn du eine Be siehst, fall ab auf Halbwindkurs (oder luv an, wenn der Wind raumt), mach zwei Pumpschlge und gehe dabei schon mit dem vorderen Fu zwischen die vorderen Schlaufen (Du kannst jetzt ins Trapez oder auch noch spter). Durch die gewonnene Geschwindigkeit und den damit verbundenen erhhten dynamischen Auftrieb des Brettes, kannst Du locker in die vordere Schlaufe. Sollte die Be zunehmen, setz den Fu, der nicht in der Schlaufe ist, weiter nach hinten. Wenn Du noch nicht in den Trapeztampen eingehngt bist, jetzt ist der zweite mgliche Zeitpunkt (ist der Wind nicht zu big oder nicht sehr stark, kannst Du Dich auch locker noch spter einhngen, das ist aber Gefhls- und Geschmackssache).
Luv "ein bischen" an, bevor Du in die hintere Schlaufe gehst, das macht es einfacher dein Gewicht AUF den Gabelbaum zu bringen und auf dem vorderen Schlaufenfu zu lassen.
Streck Dein hinteres Bein zur hinteren Schlaufe (und lass Dein Krpergewicht wo es ist, sonst stellt sich das Brett auf und Du luvst an) und schlpf rein. In dem Moment, in dem der Fu in der Schlaufe ankommt, kannst Du Dich ebenfalls ins Trapez einhngen. Sofort auf Halbwind - Raumschot abfallen und dabei das Gewicht nach hinten und Du hast es geschafft.

Entscheidend ist bei allen Stationen, dass Du Dein Gewicht vorne hast, aber bereit bist, mehr Segeldruck auszugleichen. Auch wichtig beim Lernen ist, dass Du weder einen achterlichen Kurs fhrst, noch zu hoch am Wind bist. Der Halbwindkurs sorgt dafr, dass Du nicht nach vorne oder zur Seite gerissen wirst und immer die Option hast, das Segel zu fieren, sollte der Druck zu gro werden. Den Kurs beim Lernen deshalb immer halten, bis du in den Schlaufen stehst. Du verfeinerst das spter automatisch - ist eine Gefhlssache. (Bei absolutem Leichtwind, kann man das auer mit achterlichem Wind ganz locker auf allen Kursen machen)
Fhrst Du ein kleineres Brett, muss natrlich der Segeldruck ausreichend hoch sein, da Du nicht mehr so viel statischen Auftrieb (Volumen d. Brettes) zu Verfgung hast, um Dein Gewicht auszugleichen.

Also noch mal (nu aber bei Gleitwind).
vordere Schlaufe:
Halbwind - Gewicht AUF die Gabel und den Fu zwischen den Schlaufen (bei mehr Wind, dann etwas weiter hinter die Schlaufen) - den anderen Fu in die vordere Schlaufe.

hintere Schlaufe:
ggf. einen kleines Bischen abfallen - Du solltest das Gefhl haben, dass der Zug des Segels schrg von vorne kommt (Bei weniger Wind ETWAS anluven, Bei mehr Wind ETWAS abfallen (bitte nicht tief raum, sonst reit es Dich vorne rber)) - mit dem Gewicht vorne (also wenn du die Be kommen siehst, nicht, wenn sie schon voll da ist) schlpfst du in die hintere Schlaufe und fllst ab.

Bist Du sicherer geworden, was nach ein zwei Tagen Praxis locker der Fall ist, wirst Du den einen oder anderen Zwischenschritt ndern oder ihn ganz weglassen. Auch kannst Du dann wahrscheinlich auch auf anderen Kursten in die Schlaufen.

SUPERWICHTIG :  :Smile: 
Die meisten Anfnger wollen bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit oder bei zu viel Druck im Segel in die Schlaufen. Um den auszugleichen hngen sie ihr Gewicht zu sehr an den Gabelbaum, verlagern ihr Gewicht nach hinten und luven an oder das Brett stellt sich auf, sie saufen ab oder werden katapultiert. Deswegen die Ben beachten und wenn eine einfllt, vorderen Fu rein, schneller werden, bis der Druck ausgeglichen oder nicht mehr zu stark ist, dann weiter).
Mit dem Fuschlaufen fahren fhlst Du Dich viel sicherer und nicht etwa unsicherer. Alle, die es gelernt haben, sagen, dass es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu vorher ist. Selbst Leute, die ewig in der vorderen Schlaufe gefahren sind, sind erstaunt, wieviel die hintere Schlaufe an Leistung und Sicherheit bringt. Du wirst viel schneller, kannst viel heftigere Ben locker ausfahren und deutlich mehr Hhe als vorher laufen. (Um Hhe zu laufen, erst abfallen, richtig schnell werden und dann (nicht vorher) langsam immer mehr Hhe ziehen. Was Du beim Abfallen verloren hast, holst du im Vollgleiten so locker wieder raus, dass Du spter nicht wieder darber nachdenken wirst).

Ich hatte in meinem Freundeskreis jemanden, der hat mit mir vor ber 20 Jahren angefangen, konnte spsicher Wasserstart, Boom-to-Boom-Halsen, Duckjibes, aber kam nur in die vordere Schlaufe und wehrte sich mit Hnden und Fen gegen die hintere: "das bringt eh nix, ich bin glcklich so wie es ist..." blablabla. Trotzdem war er immer unglcklich, dass ihm alle um die Ohren gefahren sind und er die Ben nie richtig 'mitnehmen' konnte.
Dann hab ich ihn auf ein dickes Brett gestellt, das oben genannte mit ihm gemacht und 3 Stunden spter fuhr er mir mit seinen 35 KG mehr beim Nachmittagshack um die Ohren, strahlte wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, war aber stinke sauer auf sich selbst, wieviele Jahre "echten Surfens" er verschenkt hatte, dadurch, dass er nie in die hintere Schlaufe gegangen ist...
Ich drck Dir die Daumen und allen anderen natrlich auch. Wenn Du Fragen hast, Du erreichst mich unter spam at strider . de

Cheers,
Olli

----------


## Nado

Puh, Ollis Erklrung bzw. Anleitung ist echt hilfreich, das Thema hier sollte hervorgehoben werden!!!

----------


## anna32

Hmm, vordere Schlaufe klappt jetzt einigermaen gut, hinten steh ich drauf, aber komm irgendwie nicht rein. 130l, 75kg, Trapez, Gleitwind....Tips?

----------


## olli1111

Hi anna!

Tipps gibts viele. Das Problem ist aber immer ein persnliches - jeder empfindet es etwas anders. Beschreib doch mal, warum es hakt und und welcher Situation, auf welchem Kurs. Je genauer Du das formulieren kannst, desto leichter wird es, Dich da reinzubringen. Bombig wre natrlich ein Video mit Fahnen, die die Windrichtung zeigen, da sowas aber in den meisten Fllen nicht existiert, hilft nur eine gute Analyse und die ist - ohne Beschreibung - nicht machbar.
Ich tippe aber mal aus dem Bauch heraus, dass Du schon auf zu raumem Kurs bist und der Zug zu weit von vorn kommt. Wenn das so ist, versuch es auf einem Kurs, der mehr richtung Halbwind geht. In dem Moment, wo Du vorne rein gehst, muss Dein Gewicht auf den vorderen Fu und den Gabelbaum. Dabei drehst Du die Hfte leicht nach hinten ein (so dass sie parallel zur Brettlngsachse steht) und gehst rein. Wichtig ist, dass Du lernst, Dein Gewicht so zu stabilisieren, dass Du bei Druck auch eine kurze Zeit lang nur auf einem Bein fahren kannst. Damit vermeidest Du Schleuderstrze. Mchtest Du langsamer werden, fier das Segel etwas auf, bzw. luv etwas an und versuch es dann noch mal.
Wenn das so nicht klappt und Du Hilfe brauchst, knnen wir das auch gerne mal ber skype probieren, sag einfach bescheid oder klingel durch (mein Profil findest Du ja links unter meinem Nick).

Gru,
Oliver

----------


## anna32

also, ich luve eigentlich immer an, dann komme ich aus dem Gleiten und hintere Schlauf ist nicht mehr. Wenn ich in der vorderen Schlaufe im Gleiten bin, komme ich auf die hintere drauf, aber nicht rein, weil ich dafr den hinteren Fu ja mehr nach Luv verschieben mu, dann luve ich weiter an und komme aus dem Gleiten.
Dann versuche ich durch abfallen auf Halbwind zu bleiben, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefhl, da dann zu wenig Druck im Segel ist....schwierig!
Auerdem klappt das mit der vorderen Schlaufe-natrlich wie alles-nur auf der Schokoladenseite, war beim Trapezfahren und beachstarten am Anfang auch so...

----------


## olli1111

Re  :Smile: 

Klingt fr mich so, als ob Du viel zu wenig Gewicht auf den Gabelbaum hngst (Druck auf den Mastfu) und das Gewicht (und den Zug am Segel) nach hinten verlagerst. Das Gewicht muss aber auf alle Flle vorne (Auf dem Fu und auf der Gabel) bleiben, sonst stellt sich das Brett leicht auf und bremst.

Nebenbei, wenn Du das Gefhl hast, Du hast zu wenig Druck im Segel, dann ist es auch wahrscheinlich so. In der Praxis ist es so, dass Du deutlich grere Segel fahren kannst, wenn du erst mal die Schlaufen gemeistert hast. Die groen Segel brauchst Du aber auch, um frh angleiten zu knnen.
Wichtig wre zu wissen, welche Segelgre, bei welcher Windstrke Du fhrst und auch was fr Segel das sind. Auch die Finne (Flche, Steifigkeit, Form) spielt hier eine groe Rolle, da sie zustzlichen Lift fr das Heck erzeugt. Es spielen aber noch viel mehr Faktoren mit hinein (Ben, Mastfuposition, Lnge der Trapeztampen, usw.)

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## anna32

habe die Tampen knapp unterarmlang, Hfttrapez.
War ein 7,5er North Natural, Wind leider etwas big, so 4bft.,Mastfu ganz vorne, Finne: Seegras, da Wulfener Hals

----------


## olli1111

Hehe, das ist gut  :Smile: 
Besser wre eine Angabe der Tampenlnge in inch oder cm, da ich nicht wei, wie lang Deine Unterarme sind ^^. Die Tampenlnge ist aber in so weit relevant, da mit grerer Lnge der Tampen auch Dein Hebel auf das Segel grer wird, sprich der Zug des Segels sich schwcher anfhlt. Krzer eingestellt steht man aufrechter, sttzt mehr Gewicht auf das Brett und die Gabel und hat somit auch mehr Halt um das Gleichgewicht beim Einstieg in die Schlaufe zu halten - das Segel muss nicht so viel Deines Gewichts tragen. Nur nicht zu kurz einstellen - wenn man zu nah am Segel ist, provoziert das Schleuderstrze. 20-22'' sollten ausreichen.
Mich macht einfach nur stutzig, dass Du in Deinem vorletzten Post geschrieben hast, Du httest zu wenig Druck im Segel.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du es bei Ben um die 4 bft probiert hast, was ja nun wirklich reichen sollte. Kann es sein, dass Du das Segel nach hinten berziehst? In dem Fall bist Du dann wahrscheinlich schon zu stark angeluvt.

Diese wilde Spekulation ist aber mig. Fest steht, dass irgendwas an Deiner Technik nicht stimmt. Es ist mglich, bei 2 bft in beide Schlaufen zu kommen (natrlich nicht im Gleiten) - entsprechende Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt. In jedem Fall muss Du folgendes schaffen: Wenn Du in der vorderen Schlaufe stehst, im Trapez eingehngt bist, musst Du Dein hinteres Bein kurzzeitig deutlich anheben knnen, ohne groartig Dein Gewicht verlagern zu mssen (am besten bei raumem Wind, und wirklich nur den Unterschenkel hochheben)  - dann stimmt auch die Gewichtsverteilung. Schaffst Du das, brauchst Du die Hfte nur nach hinten - auen (also vom Brett weg) einzudrehen (das Gewicht dabei nicht verlagern; fhlt sich komisch an, ist aber richtig), den Fu (ber den Unterschenkel) ganz leicht anzuheben, dabei etwas mehr Gewicht ins Trapez hngen und in die Schlaufe zu schlpfen.
Aus einer anderen Situation betrachtet:
Du sagst ja, Du stehst teilweise auf der hinteren Schlaufe. Hier fhlt es sich dann wahrscheinlich so an, als ob der Fu und das Bein 'gelhmt' sind - man traut sich nicht, sie anzuheben. Auf einem Kurs zwischen Raumschot und Halbwind etwas mehr Gewicht in das Trapez hngen (nicht nach hinten unten, sondern nur gegen den Segelzug; also sich nicht ins Trapez 'fallen lassen', die Hfte nach auen drehen, dabei den Fu anheben, den Unterschenkel etwas zurck bewegen, und in die Schlaufe gehen. Dann aber bitte das Gewicht so halten und nicht pltzlich das hintere Bein belasten - der Zug wird weiterhin ber das Trapez gehalten. Auf manchen Brettern werden die beine 50:50 belastet, auf anderen mehr ber das vordere Bein gefahren. Daran kannst Du Dich langsam rantasten.
Vielleicht kommst Du ja so etwas weiter, ist einfach schwierig zu beurteilen, ohne es zu sehen und Du schreibst ja nicht auf welchem Kurs Du es probierst. Ich drck Dir aber die Daumen!

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## anna32

Hm, Tampenlnge hngt doch von der Armlnge ab, die bei mir bei 182cm Gesamtgre sicher lnger ist als der Durchschnitt. Bn vorher krzere Tampen (22) gefahren, hatte da aber immer die Ellenbogen immer ziemlich gebaugt halten mssen oder die Arme an der Gabel meterweit auseinander, das war nicht so klasse. Fhle mich da mit den 24ern (VarioT.) deutlich wohler, kann auch den Mast senkrechter stellen. berzogen habe ich das Segel sicher nicht. Hatte z.T. das Gefhl, nicht genug druck bers Trapez aufs Segel zu bekommen, was zum enien evtl. am Hfttrapez liegen kann, vielleicht war ich in den Ben auch berpowert?? Keine Ahnung, am besten wrdest Du Dir das Ganze mal ansehen, aber hab keinen, der mich filmt mit Windfahne und so, eigentlich schade...

----------


## mactobias

Also ich komme prinzipiell in die Schlaufen... aber sehr unsicher..
Daher hier noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Wann den ersten Fu in die Schlaufe? (manche sagen vorm Gleiten, manche whrend dem Gleiten)
2. Welchen Fu zuerst in die Schlaufe? (manche sagem mit dem Hinteren zuerst, die anderen setzen den Mastfu zuerst rein)
3. Auf welchem Kurs ist es am einfachsten? (Halbwind, Amwind (hoher Segeldruck) oder Raumwind?)

Ich vermute, dass ich die Fe zu frh reinsetze oder das Gewicht falsch "einsetze", da mein Board anfangs immer absuft. Das kriege ich aber meistens wieder auf die Reihe und komme dann ins Gleiten. Aber gut aussehen tuts halt nicht.
Also optische Hilfe

----------


## olli1111

Hi Tobi!

Ist doch alles schon gesagt, in diesem Topic (einschlielich Kurs, etc.) - einfach noch mal grndlich von Anfang an lesen - es gibt aber noch einige andere ltere Topics zu dem Thema.
Alles andere ist Geschmackssache. Du kannst auch bei 0 Wind in die Schlaufen (gengend Volumen und entsprechend gute Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt). Ich halte das so:
Ben beobachten. Sehe ich eine kommen, falle ich mindestens auf Halbwind ab und stelle meinen Fu in die vordere Schlaufe. Legt die Be zu, schlpfe ich in die hintere und gebe dabei Druck auf den Mastfu, um weiter abzufallen, pumpe gegebenen Falls noch kurz, fertig.
Von der Logik her, ist es am sinnigsten, mit dem vorderen Fu zuerst einzusteigen, da dann das Heck entlastet werden kann - und zuviel Druck auf dem Heck bremst einfach nur. Stell einfach mal auf Halbwind Deinen _hinteren_ Fu mittig hintern die vorderen Schlaufen, die Zehen drfen auch schon zwischen den Schlaufen sein. Dann einfach mit dem vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe gehen, mit dem hinteren Fu etwas zurck, das Gewicht dabei aber auf dem vorderen Schlaufenfu lassen. Das geht wirklich auch bei Windstille, zieht das Segel an, abfallen, dann das hintere Bein komplett entlasten und ab in die hintere Schlaufe (Gewicht unbedingt auf dem vorderen Fu lassen, um eine flache Gleitlage zu behalten - maximal zwischen beiden Beinen verteilen)

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## tiefdruck

Die 10 wichtigsten Tips des Windsurfens (bei der Geradeausfahrt) - egal ob im Gleiten oder Dmpeln:

- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)
- Vorderen Arm lang und Krperspannung (also Po durchstrecken)

Ferner: Die Gabel schn 2cm ber Brusthhe. Loose Leech im Segel solltest Du auch schn haben und die Tampen sollten korrekt eingestellt haben (gleich viel Zug auf beiden Hnden.

----------


## Nado

tiefdruck, knntest du tip nr 8 nochmal erklren bitte?  :Big Smile:

----------


## mrtnzurfer

hier sind sonst auch noch wertvolle tipps, falls jemand noch welche brauch  :Wink: 

http://forum.surf-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=29188

ich hab es so geschafft  :Big Smile:

----------


## paulchen

Mir hat es geholfen die Schlaufenposition zu verndern! Habe die vorderern Schlaufen weiter nach vorne und in die Mitte positioniert und anstatt der beiden hinteren Schlaufen nur noch eine weiter nach vorn und in die Mitte des Boards platziert. So kann man auch bei weniger Wind einfach in die Schlaufen und sich erst mal dran gewhnen. Sobald man es dann besser drauf hat, kann man die Schlaufen dann wieder zurcksetzen.

----------


## Muellrich

Hey Leutz
das Thema ist ja hier schon sehr hervoragend ausgebreitet und von allen Sichtwinkeln optimal in betracht genommen. Aber wisst kennt einer von euch eine Internetseite wo das Thema auch visuel sehr gut gestaltet ist oder alternativ ob das Thema in der dvd "Beginner to Winner" ein groer Bestandteil ist?

----------


## Nado

> Hey Leutz
> das Thema ist ja hier schon sehr hervoragend ausgebreitet und von allen Sichtwinkeln optimal in betracht genommen. Aber wisst kennt einer von euch eine Internetseite wo das Thema auch visuel sehr gut gestaltet ist oder alternativ ob das Thema in der dvd "Beginner to Winner" ein groer Bestandteil ist?



versuchs mal hier, immerhin etwas:
http://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/surf...sschlaufen.htm

ansonsten kann ich dir was zum thema beginner to winner sagen. auf der dvd wird sowohl das trapez- als auch das schlaufenfahren nur kurz angesprochen. wie tampen bzw schlaufen eingestellt werden sollen, wird zwar gut erklrt, aber das war's dann auch.

----------


## Gegen den Wind

also ganz wichtig ist fe nicht gro hoch heben, langsam an die schlaufe rutschen erst vorne dann hinten...und ganz hilfreich ist ein see, wo du weit hier passiert mir ni :Angry: am besten voll stehrevier) und 7 bft, es muss richtig kanallen, so das man einfach in die schlaufen muss

----------


## olli1111

> also ganz wichtig ist fe nicht gro hoch heben, langsam an die schlaufe rutschen erst vorne dann hinten...und ganz hilfreich ist ein see, wo du weit hier passiert mir niam besten voll stehrevier) und 7 bft, es muss richtig kanallen, so das man einfach in die schlaufen muss



Genau, am besten 9 bft. Schon am Strand (Finne im Sand) in die Schlaufen steigen und gefhlvoll im Gabelbaum festbeien (ein dicker Belag aber geringer Holmdurchmesser ist hier von Vorteil). So kann man beim Dichtholen schon per Loop schn kontrolliert auf's Wasser aufschlagen (kommt gut bei den Zuschauern), dann laaaaaangsam und gefhlvoll  Fahrt aufnehmen. Auf die Weise kann man direkt beim Erlernen von Trapez- und Schlaufenfahren die Zeit effektiver nutzen und gleichzeitig schon Forgeschrittenen-Moves wie nette doubles, Cheesroll und rocket-airs oder auch Superman-into-Goiter trainieren. Dass da noch keiner vor dir drauf gekommen ist - schlichtweg genial. Das Brett sollte aber aus einem modernen b.e.t.o.n. - sandwich sein, beim Segel am besten zu einem der aktuellen Titanium-Flgel greifen - die klassische Gewichtsweste kann man sich sparen und direkt einen Sack Zement auf den Buckel schanalllllen. So kann man die Wellen, die einen sonst eh nur bremsen wrden unterfahren (auf Periskoptiefe achten, Sandbnke und Cetacea meiden - also auch Schwimmbrille und Schnorchel am besten mitnehmen).
Warum man Anfnger und Aufsteiger auch immer mit den Basics belasten musste, ist mir nach diesem eye-opener wirklich unklar. Bei einem normalen Brett kann man auch eine handelsbliche Speedneedle (max. 45-65 Liter) einfach vor dem Mastfu absgen, das sollte fr die ntige Kontrolle sorgen.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Nado

muhaha danke olli fr die tipps  :Big Smile:

----------


## anna32

Hi Olli,
nach 1 Jahr hats dann nun endlich auch bei mir mit der hinteren Schlaufe geklappt (war nicht so viel auf dem Wasser).
Nochmal besten Dank fr Deine Tips!
Gru, Andrea

----------


## olli1111

Hallo Andrea,

freut ich, dass es jetzt funktioniert! Dann kannst du ja jetzt das Surfen in einer ganz anderen Qualitt genieen  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Foehrsurfer

Ich hab mich auch 1/2 Jahr nicht getraut und habs jetzt in diesem Sommer "gefressen".

Schlaufen fahren macht das Windsurfen noch 100 Mal toller als es ohnehin schon ist !!!

Einfach der beste Sport Ever !!!

Und die Tipps sind echt Gold wert - trotzdem irgendwann hat man es eben raus und macht es einfach !!!!!

----------


## KingEule

Hi hatte auch das problem mit den schlaufen aber habs letztes jahr hin bekommen obwohl ich nur ca 10 surftage hatte! habs es so gemacht das ich erstmal versucht habe mich auf die schlaufe drauf zu stellen damit ich wusste wie ich mein gewicht am besten verlager und dann war es eigentlich nur berwindung einfach da rein zu schlpfen. aber wenn man es einmal geschafft hat klappts immer wieder war bei mir zumindest so. und mit der hintern schlaufe fand ich dann nur noch berwindung weils ungewohnt war. 

board hab ich nen ahd fury mit 120liter bei 95kg krpergewicht

----------


## Windsurfing-Fehmarn-Sylt

versuch mal beim Beachstart folgendes: mit dem hinteren Fu in die Schaufe und erst danach Beachstart und los! Musst dabei den vorderen Fu beim losfahren weit nach vorne stellen und luvst du direkt an. Mir hats geholfen ein Gefhl fr die Schlaufe zu bekommen. Anders bin ich am Anfang gar nicht in die Schlaufe gekommen. Wenn das mit der hinteren Schlaufe klappt versuchen beim Fahren in die vordere zu kommen. Irgendwann haste ein Gefhl fr die Schlaufen und die neue Geschwindigkeit :Happy:  
Wenn du das dann beherscht.  Kannst du auch ganz "normal" in die Schlaufen kommen. (Dann aber erst in die vordere Schlaufe)
Aloha

----------


## Blublu

hmm also bei mir wars immer ne kopf sache...habe immer sobald ich den fu gehoben hab entweder die kontrolle verloren oder nen schleudersturz hingelegt. Dann hat mir jemand den tipp gegeben die fuschlaufen weit zu machen. Sehr weit, und an Land oder im gleiten habe ich mich immer nur draufgestellt indem ich nur nach hinten gerutscht bin. Also mit der ferse noch aufm board aber die zehen in richtung schlaufe bewegt. Dann nur die ferse richtung schlaufe. Irgendwann stand ich drin ohne es zu merken und seitdem komme ich immer rein. Hab dann lediglich an land mit verbundenen augen so schnell wie mglich und so sicher wie mglich aus verschiedenen stellungen reinzukommen^^

mfg tom x)

----------


## modis

komme auch nicht in die h8intere schlaufe, wei einfach nicht wie...

----------


## DonRon

Einhngen, angleiten, mit vorderem Fu in Brettmitte vor den Schlaufen drcken, hinteren Fu in die Schlaufe ( ohne Belastung! ), gleiten, Segel dichtholen, abfallen, Trapez belasten, vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe.
So geht es wirklich einfach.

Versuch macht kluch.

Gru
DonRon

----------


## tigger1983

versuch einfach mal nur das hintere bein anzuheben und dabei den kurs zu halten. Wenn das mit dem Kurshalten dann klappt, kannste probieren rein zuschlpfen. Der Trick dabei ist, wrend du das Bein anhebst, den druck auf den Mast zu bringen..

----------


## modis

aber wie auf den mastfu?
wenn ich ins trapez reinsitze ist es auch falsch oder??
im trapez nach hinten lehnen und mit vorderen fu schn gestreckt aufs board drcken oder?
dann steig ich rein,  und dann kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen steh mit dem vorderen fu in der schlaufe, und hinteren zentral am brett vor der hinteren schlaufe, aber weiter geht da nichts,  obwohl ich im gleiten bin, 

lg

----------


## marvvin

Tja, ich komme selbst im Verdrngen ganz locker in die HINTERE Schlaufe. 
Liegt wohl an 150L Tabou Rocket und stolzen 63 kg Lebendgewicht, zudem ist die Schlaufe in der Mitte des Boards und so weit vorne wie mglich.

Funktioniert gut und gibt schon mal ne Menge mehr halt. Solange das Board noch nicht im Gleiten ist stehe ich mit dem vorderen Fu direkt hinter dem Mastfu (Lange Haxen habe ich auch noch :Smile: ).

Zugegeben keine Mglichkeit fr 100kg-Leute, wo sollen die ein 240L-Board hernehmen?!


Gre Martin

P.S. Wie komme ich jetzt nur in die Vordere Schlaufe*ggghh*

----------

